# Cinnamon sensitivity



## ShaneW (28/10/14)

I was testing a sample of Heathers fireball a few months back... Strong cinnamon. I was really enjoying it and because it was 6mg I was chugging it flat out. About 5 or 10 mins in I developed a hectic migraine and had to lie down. 

I suspected the cinnamon but at the same time I was unpacking a new shipment and the smell was really strong so wasn't sure which to blame. 

Tested another cinnamon vape today which uses naturally extracted cinnamon and I got bad chest pains. Feels like a sharp ache in my lungs. I've had these pains before but never made the connection to anything besides vaping in general. 

I've never had any issues with eating cinnamon and I've been vaping juices with cinnamon like whirling dervish and H1N1 without issues. I enjoy cinnamon vapes so I'm gonna try again in a few days and see if it returns. 

Anyone else have issues like this?


----------



## Yiannaki (28/10/14)

ShaneW said:


> I was testing a sample of Heathers fireball a few months back... Strong cinnamon. I was really enjoying it and because it was 6mg I was chugging it flat out. About 5 or 10 mins in I developed a hectic migraine and had to lie down.
> 
> I suspected the cinnamon but at the same time I was unpacking a new shipment and the smell was really strong so wasn't sure which to blame.
> 
> ...



I have never experienced such a thing before. That must suck though, i love all cinnamon vapes!

Feel free to forward any cinnamon stuff to me   

Perhaps its a certain ingredient in some of the cinnamon vapes that your body is allergic to?

Have you tried and or had any issues with :

-GCD 
-Cin City
-Derailed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/10/14)

ShaneW said:


> I was testing a sample of Heathers fireball a few months back... Strong cinnamon. I was really enjoying it and because it was 6mg I was chugging it flat out. About 5 or 10 mins in I developed a hectic migraine and had to lie down.
> 
> I suspected the cinnamon but at the same time I was unpacking a new shipment and the smell was really strong so wasn't sure which to blame.
> 
> ...



i love my cinnamon vapes too. been dying to get my hands on some heathers fireball
the only two things i have noticed with strong (red hots) cinnamon juices is that its very rich and therefore i cannot vape it for very long. and then also i get a bit of a throat scratch when i do vape too long. other than that no issues.
i think your issue may not be the cinnamon vape but more likely that you vape it for too long. these juices imo is more of an inbetweener than a adv

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (29/10/14)

I agree with @Marzuq, any cinnamon flavored e-juice is not an ADV. Although I like it I've learned the hard way early in my vaping journey with cinnamon; after about 12ml straight chain vaping on the Fireball 18mg I couldn't vape for about 2 days due to a hoarse throat. Now I handle any cinnamon e-juice with respect and as a treat, maximum 3ml at a time. The Bombies Boko Haram aka Bacco B e-juice is a way milder cinnamon and doesn't cause a scratchy throat for me thus far, though I still stick to my self imposed rule of 3ml max at a time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (29/10/14)

I hope I never have a cinnamon sensitivity. WHAT WOULD I VAPE THEN!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShaneW (29/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I have never experienced such a thing before. That must suck though, i love all cinnamon vapes!
> 
> Feel free to forward any cinnamon stuff to me
> 
> ...




I've tried GCD and derailed although both in small samples without issues

Reactions: Like 3


----------

